# A Level After Matric



## Mudassir92 (Oct 27, 2015)

Anybody kindly guide me on how the equivalence will be made for the candidates having a level after the matric?The subjects of matric:EnglishBioPhyChemMathUrduIslamiatPak StudiesA level subjects:ChemistryPhysicsBiologymatric marks: 995/1050a level: BBB


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

Kindly contact/visit the IBCC office at Lawrence road. They'll guide you better.


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

yes in your case please visit IBCC office, you have matric and A level, so how they will judge, they will tell you...


----------



## khalidh336 (Jan 28, 2016)

*Alevels And Matric Equivalnce*

Did you get you're matric and alevels equivalence??


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

matric doesnt require equivalence the will deduct the set percentage from our a levels and then give you the certificate


----------



## khalidh336 (Jan 28, 2016)

so what formula does ibb use to give alevels equivalence after doing matric. any idea??


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

the same formula used after o levels deducting 10 pc from the mean score


----------



## khalidh336 (Jan 28, 2016)

my marks in matric are 991/1100 which makes 90 percentage. I've done Alevels in 2015 and my grades in Alevels are BCC. I haven't send my certificates to IBCC for equivalence and I'm having a gap year. So can you tell me what will be my Alevels Equivalence??


----------



## Atta (Aug 18, 2015)

ur A levels equivilance is 926/1100 to be precis
e


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

so u did a levels after matric? wow thats different cause otherwise its the opposite with ppl turning to fsc after o levels to get into medicine


----------

